# Những lưu ý khi sử dụng dụng cụ hút mũi cho trẻ



## thuypham (28/7/18)

Sử dụng ống hút mũi là phương pháp mà các mẹ thường dùng giúp các bé hay bị sổ mũi nghẹt mũi được thông mũi và thở thoải mái hơn. Nhưng hãy sử dụng ống hút mũi thông minh.

*Những lưu ý khi sử dụng dụng cụ hút mũi cho trẻ*
Trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ có đường mũi hẹp, thường xuyên mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp mỗi khi thay đổi thời tiết do sức đề kháng còn kém. Lượng chất nhầy có trong mũi nếu không được đưa ra ngoài thì sẽ làm cho bé cảm thấy khó thở, mệt mỏi. Do vậy, cùng với nước muối sinh lý, dụng cụ hút mũi sẽ là người bạn đồng hành hữu hiệu để mẹ đẩy lùi chứng nghẹt mũi, sổ mũi của bé. Nó giúp khoang mũi của trẻ sạch và thông thoáng hơn, từ đó trẻ dễ thở hơn, dễ ăn và ngủ hơn.






_Sử dụng ống hút mũi là phương pháp mà các mẹ thường dùng giúp các bé hay bị sổ mũi nghẹt mũi được thông mũi và thở thoải mái hơn._​
Cơ bản, dụng cụ hút mũi hoạt động dựa trên sự chênh lệch về áp suất không khí, tạo ra lực hút, đẩy.  Có hai loại phổ biến nhất đó là ống bằng cao su hoặc dụng cụ hút hình chữ U. Loại ống cao su giúp lấy dịch mũi bằng hơi được hít vào đầy trong bóng cao su, còn loại dụng cụ hình chữ U được sử dụng bằng cách mẹ đặt một đầu ống vào mũi bé, đầu còn lại mẹ dùng miệng để hút.

Tuy lợi ích mang lại của các dụng cụ hút mũi là rất đáng kể song chúng cũng có thể gây hại nếu mẹ không sử dụng đúng cách, cụ thể như khô mũi, chảy máu niêm mạc mũi, nhiễm trùng, nôn trớ...

Chính vì vậy, các bậc phụ huynh cần nắm vững cách sử dụng trước khi dùng. Dưới đây là những lưu ý cần nắm rõ khi sử dụng dụng cụ hút mũi:

*Không hút nhiều hơn 3 - 4 lần mỗi ngày*
Tuy nhiên, các mẹ nên lưu ý là không hút mũi cho bé nhiều hơn 3 hoặc 4 lần/ ngày, vì lực hút từ dụng cụ hút mũi sẽ làm kích ứng niêm mạc mũi của bé. Và không sử dụng nước muối hơn 4 ngày liên tiếp, vì theo thời gian, chúng có thể làm khô bên trong mũi và làm cho tình trạng viêm mũi tồi tệ hơn.

*Kiểm soát lực hút*
Trong quá trình sử dụng, các mẹ luôn luôn phải chú ý không được hút mũi cho bé quá mạnh mà phải hút nhẹ nhàng vì khi hút mạnh có thể gây tổn thương niêm mạc mũi, mô mũi có thể bị viêm, có thể khiến tình trạng viêm mũi trở nên nặng hơn.

*Kiểm tra kích thước ống hút mũi sao cho vừa với lỗ mũi của trẻ.*
Có thể mẹ không để ý, những đầu ống hút thường khá to so với mũi trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Nếu đầu ống hút to quá sẽ khiến thành mũi và niêm mạc mũi trẻ bị tổn thương, xây xước và dễ dàng bị tấn công bởi vi khuẩn khiến tình trạng trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn.

*Ống hút mũi có thể trở thành ổ vi khuẩn*
Không phải bà mẹ nào cũng biết cách làm sạch dụng cụ hút mũi. Theo bác sĩ Tạ Anh Tuấn (Bệnh viện Nhi Trung ương) thì ống hút, bầu đựng dịch mũi rất khó làm sạch nếu chỉ rửa bằng nước lã thông thường. Khi ấy nó có thể trở thành ổ cho vi khuẩn cư trú, gây thêm bệnh cho trẻ. Nhiều mẹ cẩn thận hơn thì vệ sinh dụng cụ bằng nước nóng và xà phòng, song thực chất ngâm nước nóng lại càng kích thích cho vi khuẩn sinh sôi nhanh hơn. Cũng theo bác sĩ, ở các bệnh viện hay cơ sở y tế, để đảm bảo phòng chống nhiễm khuẩn cho trẻ, dụng cụ hút mũi thường chỉ dùng một lần hoặc được hấp khô, tiệt khuẩn kỹ lưỡng.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

